# Fluval Edge 6 gallon with HC Cuba carpet



## IggyEGuana (Jul 4, 2012)

pop the top


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ naw, then I just end up with another normal tank. 

Here some recent pics:



















Oh by the way, it is A TON of work to trim and clean, really not a starter tank. And yes, this was my first tank.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah i just popped my top on the edge.. I don't have ANYTHING like your HC tho. what lighting are you using because my HC starves for light from the OEM


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Dood before i thought HC cuba looked wierd but after seeing your tank i REALLY want some cuba now 
Amazing carpet


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I personally do not think the Edge is meant to be a CO2 injected tank because of the difficulty in servicing the interior. I have mine in a decidedly low tech setup and still hesitate to tackle the minor maintenance and redecorating that comes up, partly because of my tall rock placement.










I think we can also agree that the Edge is a beautiful presentation. I'll never understand why anyone destroys its design integrity. Either work with it as it is or get a different tank. Done right, the Edge overcomes the scattered functional-fishroom-work-in-progress look that surrounds too many tanks., and that is worth some inconvenience.

OP: Your tank is beautiful. I hope you can transfer that look to another tank or make your Edge look as good without the high maintenance regime.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I cannot imagine the tedium of trimming that HC and the subsequent trimming cleanup in an Edge. Braver man than I.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I totally agree, it is getting out of hand since the carpet is spreading to the corners. You would have to drain the water, trim, collect the clippings and do it all over again week after week.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I switched to a tropica 49 carpet for that very reason. Trimming HC made me bonkers. Not so much the cuttings, but the cleanup of the cuttings. I'd love to try a low light edge.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Tank is perfect for low light with the 42 LEDs. The main problem is the hood, which blocks the light to the sides, too late to start over now, got to keep trimming the lawn. Kind of funny when I think of all those times thinking my Dad was crazy, taking such careful care of the front lawn as he did. Now, I'm doing the same but under water, ironic in a Alanis Morrison kind of way.

Hey, check this out, toss some clippings into a tube of dirt and a month later it turned into this:


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm getting some weird "clear" leafs on the HC Cuba, not sure if it's damage or growing in that way.

Been trying to cut the carpet to the substrate to prevent further uprooting, it's actually working better than I thought. Not sure how other people grow their carpet so high, I want that effect but have no idea how to do it. 

Like other people with EI dosing routine, I'm getting a fair bit of green dust algae. I did the usual thing and remove as much as possible and let it run it's course. It's been over 3 months and I see no improvement. The only thing that works is the blade of a dull razor. In vain, I added more bio-max to try to boost the biology filter. 

Argh... I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I added some stones on top of the carpet on the advice that my tank was missing "something".



























I also added these plants in the back, not too sure what kind they are. I loss the bag with the written name on it.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

So I got my 5lb Co2 tank refilled today and decide to take this picture. My faithful compact Co2 regulator, nearly one year of service and nothing went wrong. Stable bubble count, stable working pressure and best of all, it's BLUE! 

Going to replace the 5 lb with a paintball set up and replace this regulator with a dual stage one. 










I also found out that people actually use Co2 to grow *ahem, other types of plants. I thought the Co2 in the air was enough. People actually use Co2 in their *ahem other set up, they ask me a bunch of questions why I had a 5lb tank. 

I would have to do a lot of explaining if someone never found the tubs of Dry white powder fertilizers, the API test tubes, the Co2 tank and the plastic container of HC Cuba I grow and the syringes I use to spot treat algae. 

"..But Officer... this is all for the fish!..."


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I think what your tank is missing is fish or shrimp!

And since you seem to have enough equipment for a much larger tank, uh, why not get a 20L? THERE is where your HC would be at home. Or, even better (and my current wish list item), a rimless 33L 48x12x12!

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=46


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

OMG that is one gorgeous reef tank! 

I have fish and shrimp, 5 Lamp Eyes and 3 Rilli Shrimp and 3 Otos Catfish. I was trying to take pictures without them in the way


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Sexy paintball set up.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

That is one nice carpet! now could that be done with out co2?

I have the 12g edge and would love to get a little more green in there.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice carpet!


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

shift said:


> That is one nice carpet! now could that be done with out co2?
> 
> I have the 12g edge and would love to get a little more green in there.


HC thrives on co2&high light. Not saying you cant do it without it just wont look as lush.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chiefston (Dec 25, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> So I got my 5lb Co2 tank refilled today and decide to take this picture. My faithful compact Co2 regulator, nearly one year of service and nothing went wrong. Stable bubble count, stable working pressure and best of all, it's BLUE!
> 
> Going to replace the 5 lb with a paintball set up and replace this regulator with a dual stage one.
> 
> ...



LOL, thought the same thing, then I found this comic! :icon_lol:


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

shift said:


> That is one nice carpet! now could that be done with out co2?
> 
> I have the 12g edge and would love to get a little more green in there.


By using this









:eek5:


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

I am going to try and get my HC as green as yours!

You can set that regulator up to a timer? 
What's your bubble count? 
How much wattage do you have on there in terms of light?
How long do you run the CO2 for?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes
1.5 bps
Too much - 42 LED Fluval 12 gallon light on a 6 gallon, desktop 23 watt 6500k lamp
10 hours

You're Weclome,
FHF


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

gorgeous tank sir, what does HC stand for? I am about to start my tank and want a nice 'carpet"


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

HC stands for Hemianthus Callitrichoides , most refer to it as Dwarf Baby Tears... 

Check out the new Super Man paintball set up. I thought I add in a bit of colour to the rig.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

loving the red, I am very interestd in your co2 rig.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice HC carpet, I am dry starting mine and will keep it low tech after I flood, but will dose Excel. Hopefully it should hold up fine.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ When you do flood it, expect some dying/yellowing, it just means they're getting used to the water. 

I could never grow HC with excel alone, good luck !

You guys dig the Silver with Clear tubing or the Blue with Red tubing.....


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Still working on tank after that meteor mess up the left size. Anyways, check out my regulator now, I got some new shoes and guess what brand they are? 










My regulator turn all skater punk on me.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Decided to replant the HC Cuba.

Bad mistake..... hahahah


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Here is what I pulled out that I wanted to replant.

My Hc cuba doesn't seem to want to root anymore, I haven't done anything differently. Maybe too much mulm ?


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

I do not know what it is about the Edge 6gal, but I love it. And you have done it quite the justice. There is something about it that seems bigger than most 6 gal tanks. If it was not for the poor lighting, this would be an even more amazing tank. Which looks like either you upgraded or they have fixed LOL

Curious, why is trimming such a problem? Is it the plant itself or the tank?


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Flub all edge only has a small opening to fit your hand through in the top


----------



## Aether (Feb 25, 2013)

please tell us more about your CO2 regulator/solenoid/needlevalve/bubble counter set up. Where did you buy it?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I have an idea! Just leave the HC floating and let it grow. I think because of the enclosed style of the edge, the humidity will keep the leaves moist.

:icon_mrgr


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking of that. All the plants grow better in the water column for me. I was thinking of HC Cuba clouds, no idea how to keep them together though. 

Defstatic -

I actually think it's the scuds that eatting and uprooting the plants. They are mostly underground. When I reduced my feeding, they either fest on the underside of the Cuba or just did it to get even with me. I'm thinking of breaking down the tank to get rid of them. 

Aether - 

Here the list, 
Aquatic Life Co2 - 149.99 online
CGA 320 Adapter - 10 online
20 oz JT Paintball tank - 40 online (most expensive because of the level indicator) 

I'm building a custom regulator for my ADA 60 P which hopefully comes in soon. 









































The regulator recently passed both Stage tests, I'm waiting on a solenoid.


----------



## Aether (Feb 25, 2013)

cool. thanks for the response


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I have so many views but so little replies, why? Throw me a bone fellas...


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

How're you liking the paintball tank vs a normal CO2 tank?


- Mumford


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Mumford, 

The ability to raise the working pressure is pretty neat, beside that fact, I think they're pretty much the same. End of tank dump ever happen to me because I just refill when the tank feels light. I don't discourage anyone from making their own custom regulator, in fact, I think it's extremely rewarding. You gain a lot of knowledge during the process. It's almost like building a computer, once done, you have the knowledge to keep going.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks nice!

What substrate are you using in there?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Seachem Flourite Black.

I think solve the rooting problem, I'm getting some nice results now, same as before. I deep vac the top layer and got out a lot of mum and dead roots. I think it was too dirty so the HC Cuba was trying to grow in the water column. 

The roots were fine, it was just the lower part that was in the substrate that die off, got a ton of growth on top which eventually floated up. Anyways, hopefully this new growth continues.

Oh and ADA 60 - P, in a month, yay!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Took out some HC Cuba and growing it out for my new tank.
Added some DHG, let see where this goes.

Round 2:


----------



## NevetsG (Feb 9, 2013)

where do you get ur co2 tank refilled at? Tanks look awesome. Im bout to try hc in my edge and in my 60 gal tank


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I get my 5lb refill for 23 bucks at a welding supply store, takes about 10 mins. It is super super cold and heavy so refilling it once a year is nice. 

My 20oz paintball is 5 dollars at a paintball park, not as cold or heavy.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


>


What are those clovers? what is diameter on them full grown?

thanks


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides,

You can have a lot of them with smaller leaf size depending on light. If you do have Co2 and high light, these things grow like crazy.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I got things growing again, I had to stir the substrate. Someone mention to me about the roots or plants being clog and not able to take up nutrient from the compact dirty waste. I deep VAC and now it growing again like before. 


I also added a HC Cuba tree glue to wood, I'm trying to find the best way to have it exposed to light. It's either one side grows and the other side cut or I just leave the other side to yellow and die. Probably just going to cut it though.


----------



## NevetsG (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks for the response! im still trying to figure out what to do as far as lighting and setting up co2. got my first diffuser in but it was broken.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I think I'm going to dismantle this tank, the scuds are getting out of hand. I limit the food and they just turn to the plants, my moss is being eaten constantly. I'm almost positive they are eating the HC Cuba roots / lower part as well. 

Going to put the Flourite Black in hot water, leave out to dry, hot water again and then just leave it out. Then it's either Fluval Shrimp substrate or ADA AS2. The 60P is about 2 weeks ago if everything goes well *finger cross.


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

I started with a 6G Edge and moved to a 60P as well. Cant wait to see what you do! BTW any HC advise would be much appreciated ! Tx


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ I just got my 60P today, hahah guess we both like the number 6.

HC Cuba loves light and Co2, I add excel too. Sometimes when you don't trim as much, the growth is really fast and it uproots. I think you have ADA soil, so I'm sure you got some of the nutrients needed. I do a leaner version of EI, I dose lots of Iron and K and not too much N. 

Give it more time, mine looked weak until a few months in. Flourite Black! Love it. 

My new tank!


----------



## Bodei (Apr 14, 2013)

I can tell you that the DHG is going to make a bee line to your HC mat and really make your life difficult.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Exciting! What kind if regulator is that?


- Mumford


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Matheson 3122 regulator 
2 - Parker H3 metering valve 
1 - SMC VDW series 
2 - DICI Bubble counters 

I'm trying to find a stand for my ADA 60P, kind of over looked that part. That very, very important part. *facepalm 

Maybe some DIY Ikea table would work, I'm thinking it's 200 ish lbs total so I need something heavy duty.


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Maybe some DIY Ikea table would work, I'm thinking it's 200 ish lbs total so I need something heavy duty.


How about this?! http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_ADAAquariumStand.aspx


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ That looks hard and by that I mean, I don't trust my building skills to hold up an ADA 60 P with lights. 

Was thinking maybe this bad boy









Width: 61 cm
Depth: 50 cm
Height: 75 cm

Pretty close.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ That looks hard and by that I mean, I don't trust my building skills to hold up an ADA 60 P with lights.
> 
> Was thinking maybe this bad boy
> 
> ...


that would be cool painted ADA grey


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ You can take the bottom out and have it at the side. The problem with this is the weight issue, I don't know if it can hold a tank. Looks pretty sturdy, those legs got some meat on them.


----------



## magnum (Jun 23, 2011)

Impressive set up all around. I especially like the earlier rolling mounds of HC.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Edge is looking awesome.. i cant wait to the the 60p setup


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Aquascaping Meme:


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you tried flooding your tank with co2 to eliminate the scuds?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78015&page=3


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I move the killi fish, the tank has 2 dwarf puffers now. I haven't seen any scuds since.

Not in the morning, not at night, not at water change, not ever. 

 

Here a pic....


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sweet. Dwarf puffers are cool. Always wanted to get some of those. But you cant keep anything else with them right? They have to be alone? Got any pics of them?

I also wanted to say you keep a gorgeous tank my friend. I have a fluval edge as well. Was also my first tank. Now I've got four. Wife wants me to get it back to one. Lol.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks! 

I got 3 puffers but the smallest one was picking on the bigger one so I moved her to another tank. I kid you not, I keep her with baby shrimps, doesn't even pick on them. She only eats live brine shrimp.


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow that is really cool. Will she eat scuds though? Or just live brine shrimp?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Afraid not, just brine shrimp. Add a dwarf puffer and your scuds will be gone, but it's a gamble.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Is your Edge still up and running, or did you tear it down entirely when you went to the 60P?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Kman, thanks for the interest. I did tear it down completely, I swap out the Flourite Black for Aqua Soil. I kind of miss the Flourite Black's look in a Fluval Edge. 

This is what it has now,


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Cool! So, tore down, and built back up. 

One of these days I'll have to play with a co2 setup...


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

If the tank is empty of shrimp you should so the DSM to speed up the carpet
My 6g edge took about a month to carpet with DSM > http://fishtankprojects.com/aquascaping/dry-start-hc-dwarf-baby-tears-dsm.html


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Update on this tank?


----------

